# Kotor 2 Spoiler: Wie bekomm ich Atton zum hellen Wächter?



## ork1234 (22. Februar 2005)

*Kotor 2 Spoiler: Wie bekomm ich Atton zum hellen Wächter?*

Ich bin ein 100% Strahlemann und habe auf Nar Shadda die Info über Atton bekommen, was er in den Kriegen gemacht hat. 



Spoiler



Doch in dem folgenden Gespräch schaffe ich es einfach nicht, dass er zum Helllen Jedi Wächter wird! Oder ist das egal wenn ich einen dunklen Jedi Wächter in meiner guten Gruppe habe. Obwohl Atton laut Characterbildschirm immer noch hell ist!


----------



## Rikki-Tikki-Tavi (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kotor 2 Spoiler: Wie bekomm ich Atton zum hellen Wächter?*

Die Meldung scheint eher ein Fehler (typischer Dreher) zu sein. Beim "Jünger" wird es genauso falsch angegeben. Im Charakterschirm steht dann aber die richtige Klasse. Also keine Sorge - Atton ist herzensgut, solange du es auch bist.

MfG Tikki


----------



## Filzlaus (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kotor 2 Spoiler: Wie bekomm ich Atton zum hellen Wächter?*



Spoiler



Das gilt übrigends für alle potentiellen Jedi... Die Wächterin war bei mir auch dunkler Jedi-Wächter...


----------



## passi13 (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kotor 2 Spoiler: Wie bekomm ich Atton zum hellen Wächter?*



			
				Filzlaus am 22.02.2005 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Das gilt übrigends für alle potentiellen Jedi... Die Wächterin war bei mir auch dunkler Jedi-Wächter...


Habe ein ähnliches Prob mit Atton. Ich bin bei ihm soweit das ich ihn zu den Mandalorianischen Kriegen befragen kann, aber dann blockt er ständig ab weil ich nicht genug einfluss auf ihn hab. wie bekomm ich mehr einfluss auf Atton? Besten dank im vorraus.


----------



## mara-jade (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kotor 2 Spoiler: Wie bekomm ich Atton zum hellen Wächter?*



			
				passi13 am 19.01.2006 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Filzlaus am 22.02.2005 16:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei Atton ist es eigentlich ganz einfach, du musst immer "nett" zu ihm sein und die richtigen Anworten nehmen, mach ihm keine Vorwürfe und ähnliches.
Er gehört eigentlich zu den Chars, die man nur durch Dialoge zum Jedi machen kann. (abgesehen von dem Trigger auf Nar Shaddaa)


----------



## passi13 (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kotor 2 Spoiler: Wie bekomm ich Atton zum hellen Wächter?*



			
				mara-jade am 19.01.2006 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> passi13 am 19.01.2006 12:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann will ich das mal ausprobieren. Besten Dank


----------



## revans-erbe (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kotor 2 Spoiler: Wie bekomm ich Atton zum hellen Wächter?*

Ich habe jetzt Kotor 2 vier mal durchgezockt, aber irgendwie bekomm ichs nicht hin das Atton zum Jedi wird. Kann mir jemand sagen an welchen Stellen ich wie Einfluss bekommen kann?


----------



## mara-jade (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kotor 2 Spoiler: Wie bekomm ich Atton zum hellen Wächter?*



			
				revans-erbe am 01.05.2006 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe jetzt Kotor 2 vier mal durchgezockt, aber irgendwie bekomm ichs nicht hin das Atton zum Jedi wird. Kann mir jemand sagen an welchen Stellen ich wie Einfluss bekommen kann?



Ich bin mal so frei und quote mich selber:


			
				mara-jade am 19.01.2006 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Atton ist es eigentlich ganz einfach, du musst immer "nett" zu ihm sein und die richtigen Anworten nehmen, mach ihm keine Vorwürfe und ähnliches.
> Er gehört eigentlich zu den Chars, die man nur durch Dialoge zum Jedi machen kann. (abgesehen von dem Trigger auf Nar Shaddaa)




Im Flüchtlingsgebiet auf Nar Shaddaa wirst du von einem alten "Freund" von Atton angesprochen, wenn du danach mit Atton redest musst du freundlich sein und darfst ihn nicht vor den Kopf stoßen. 

Aus dem "Influence Guide:"


> - Harbinger - Once aboard the Harbinger, Kreia and Atton will have a line. You can gain Influence with Kreia or Atton here by supporting either of their ideas.
> 
> - Harbinger 2 - When Atton talks about "having a bad feeling" ask about it, and give him the "We'll have to be careful, then. But  we have to keep moving." to gain Influence.
> < TELOS >
> ...



Ich bitte darum, die ganzen Striche zu ignorieren, der Guide is einfach mies formatiert und ich bin zu faul, da jetzt alles zu ändern.


----------

